# Color schematics for the dash harness for gauges



## Stone-Walls (Feb 5, 2010)

i am installing a daul gauge pod from finish line concepts with 2 auto meter gauges, a short sweep electric oil and a voltometer, i wanted to tap into the existing harness, but don't know the color scheme for the harness. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## symbian (Aug 7, 2009)

did you find an answer to this?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just buy the cluster from JHP... especially since your installing the same guages anway.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

They sell laminated schematics on ebay for $20ish. I got one and it really helps.


----------

